# Podcast on vagabonding



## RinRose (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Upvoted/comments/30eako/episode_11_four_walls_and_a_roof/



Sources

iTunes
Soundcloud
Stitcher
RSS
Direct Download
Description

This episode chronicles the story of Huck (/u/huckstah). We discuss Huck’s upbringing; the impetus for him hitting the road; hitchhiking on his first trip to San Francisco; how he finds work; the story of Hobo Whiskey; how his friends were murdered in Hawaii; the /r/Vagabond Subreddit; meeting Tanner Masseth (/u/other_tanner); creating their documentary, ‘Transients’; and how Rin (/u/rinrose16) used /r/Vagabond to transition to a lifestyle on the road.

This episode features Huck (/u/huckstah), Rin (/u/rinrose16), and Tanner Masseth (/u/other_tanner).

Relevant Links

/r/Vagabond Subreddit
Huck’s post on r/pics with all of his gear
Huck’s AMA from last year
Preview of Huck and Tanner’s documentary, ‘Transients’
The Facebook Page for Transients
This episode is sponsored by MeUndies and Casper


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 26, 2015)

I edited your post to add some detail and embed the soundcloud widget. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## RinRose (Mar 27, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> I edited your post to add some detail and embed the soundcloud widget. Thanks for posting this!



awesome thank you


----------

